# would you ever sleep with a married man/woman?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've never been in this situation, but I sincerely believe I wouldn't.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope never, I hate cheaters.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Did it. Never again.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Did it. Never again.


 :ditto I want to write never again, but any time I write, or say, never and always...........It usually happens;-)


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

nubly said:


> ?


I sleep with my husband every night and he's married, so the answer is yes.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bon said:


> Amocholes said:
> 
> 
> > Did it. Never again.
> ...


Mom always said, "Never fool around with a married man."


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > Amocholes said:
> ...


Are you talking about me or you;-)))


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

No, unless I knew they were in the process of getting a divorce and already seperated. I hate cheaters. I wouldn't want to hurt the spouse also, I'd feel too bad because I'd imagine how I would take it if I was the one getting cheated on.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Not only would I **** a married woman, but it would be one of the proudest moments of my life. Any guy who says otherwise is lying.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> Not only would I **** a married woman, but it would be one of the proudest moments of my life. Any guy who says otherwise is lying.


Yes, as usual anyone who doesnt agree with your line of thinking is lying. :roll

As for me, did it, and never would again.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Penny, I'm CHOMPING AT THE BIT to say what I really feel about that response, but..._I won't._


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

out of curiousity for those of you that said never again, why never again?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> out of curiosity for those of you that said never again, why never again?


Pick a reason, every cliché you ever heard, works.

Someone usually ends up getting hurt. A man, woman will tell you almost everything/anything you want to hear, they can make it sound convincing, You rack your mind trying to find a reason to counter what they've said, it all sounds so true.......Half of it usually is "My wife, my husband this" but they leave out the reason why a spouse maybe the way they are, and "your" to blinded by lust (rarely real love) to see the forest from the trees.

If it's just sex for the married person, they're risking their family for sex, what's this say...... If it's just sex for you, then your going to destroy a family for your own selfish wants.

If the married person leaves their spouse for you, they're likely to cheat on you, especially when you find out why the other party was a ***** ******* to begin with.

People get hurt, very badly, usually the person that trust the most.

Most of all, at the time you may not see it, but you give up so much self respect.

There are those few relationships that differen, there are always the extenuating circumstances. I don't have the desire to ever test the waters or find out again.


----------



## Js_saint (Sep 15, 2008)

You should never **** in your own back yard. If you do it then it will probably happen to you or worse. Karma is a *****


----------



## 58787 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope - don't like drama.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> Penny, I'm CHOMPING AT THE BIT to say what I really feel about that response, but..._I won't._


Good for you.

But feel free to. I only held back in the other thread (obviously what you are referring to) so that I dont get in trouble.

I just pointed out that you have said many times, not just in this thread, that if someone doesnt think like you or agree with you on something, they have to be lying. That simply isnt true. Sorry if that upsets you. :stu


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

No way in hell would I ever do something like that. Never done it never will. The thought of it makes me wanna puke.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The automatic reaction is "no". We have morals.

However.. put together two people who are very attracted to each other and have the married one coming on strong to the other? I'm a little suspicious of the 70% "no" vote here. I'd guess many of them would slide into the "yes" category if they got away from their computer screens and into an actual situation like that.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't think that particular circumstance would be very appealing to me, unless the wife was all for it and there was no sneaking around.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

No. I was cheated on and I spent a lot of time researching infidelity while I was trying to deal with it emotionally. From what I've seen, the saying "once a cheater always a cheater" is based in reality. Along with that you get the mountains of manipulative behavior and drama it can (i.e. will) bring from the cheating party. I'm not going down that road.

I'm not saying I'm against an "open relationship" but in reality I'm sure that's a very, VERY small number of relationships where both partners are for it, and it seems like a horrible idea once children are in the picture.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Slept with someone who had a girlfriend. And once I actually met the girl and she was so angelic, I just wanted to hide under covers after that forever. Since then, tried to keep it good. Especially now when I had or have? my own family and my own husband.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I would not sleep with a married woman.... believe it or not there are still people that have their morals intact when it comes to cheating or practising adultery. I would not personally stoop to that.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

no, that would be wrong and not to mention stupid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NO!

It already p!$$3$ me off to no end - we're talkin' MAJOR CUSSABILITY - when I see known married people not wearing a wedding ring. Get the thing on your finger! You made the vows - Leave the naked fingers to SINGLE PEOPLE!!!!!!!! :mum :mum :mum


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why does that bother you so much milleniumman? I'm curious.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No. Even though I feel that marriage is passe', I do believe in the 'Golden Rule.'


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Cerberus said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> > Not only would I @#%$ a married woman, but it would be one of the proudest moments of my life. Any guy who says otherwise is lying.
> ...


 :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl 
:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

Wouldn't that be hillarious!!!!!! It would be totally awesome;-)

Especially if the person cheating was YOUR wife;-)


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I wouldn't really see it as a malicious action on my part to bang a married woman, and if there's any element of blame, it rests on her. She was probably going to cheat anyway, and her relationship with her husband is none of my business.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Only if I get married


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Bon said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > Vincenzo said:
> ...


What wife? I'm just going to go around cuckolding lots of guys by impregnating their wives. It will make spreading my seed as far as ye eye can see much easier.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

No I couldn't do it, I have some morals.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Hell no.

I've seen firsthand the damage it does to families, especially when kids are involved. To put it bluntly I don't blame the people who shoot their cheating wives/husbands.


----------



## Newsboy (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not going to go so far as to say I _never_ would under _any_ circumstances, but the circumstances would have to be truly extraordinary indeed.

I'm having trouble even coming up with hypotheticals. Maybe if her husband held a gun to my head and forced me to or something.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

It would depend upon the situation, and my feelings for the woman.No children, a joyless marriage, and a spouse that cheats on you, is a LOT different than happily married, five kids, and a devoted spouse.... :stu


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

No I wouldn't. My friend on the other hand lives by the slogan "rings don't plug holes." :lol


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> Not only would I @#%$ a married woman, but it would be one of the proudest moments of my life. Any guy who says otherwise is lying.


I am a guy and would never sleep with a married woman and that is no lie.

The big reasons why I would not are:

1. Afraid of STD's and don't fully trust condoms.
2. Find the thought sick that the husband could have had sex with her the night before leaving his DNA in her and then getting it on me. Sry I find that gay (no offence.)
3. I have morals and believe if you make a vow you should stick with it.
4. Afraid that if I did.. the husband would come home and gun me down.
5. My gilrfriend would.. and I mean "WOULD" find out and gun me down lol.

All plausible reasons why a male would not. Sadly most men think with their wieners and would never think of consequences like these


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've said no before and I would say it again and again to infinity.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Why does that bother you so much milleniumman? I'm curious.


Because these people took vows, the ring should be melted on their finger :lol. Single people like me would never know. If I happened to ask a lady out, and she told me she was married and did NOT have a ring on? Well, it's make me wanna CUSS real bad. I don't play that.

If you're married and you don't have a ring on, then that means you'd rather be single - are or trying to act it. If a person is allergic to the metal in the ring, get another ring with a safe material!


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

I would because I believe in the free markets. Having these contracts would simply interfere with free trade. 

**** Sapiens do things based on instinct. Whether you are monogamous or polygamous is based solely on evolution, not on morality. You can study chimpanzee groups and find different mating rituals. Marriage only feels "right" because of your dna encoding. But as humans we can rise above it. It's like racism, most humans have that encoded in their brain to discriminate against others, but we can rise above it and accept people even if they look different.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> If you're married and you don't have a ring on, then that means you'd rather be single - are or trying to act it. If a person is allergic to the metal in the ring, get another ring with a safe material!


I asked because my parents haven't worn their wedding rings in over 24 years. Maybe that has affected my view of the situation, but I don't see it being such a huge, negative thing. Some people wear them everyday, some don't, is the way I see it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're married and you don't have a ring on, then that means you'd rather be single - are or trying to act it. If a person is allergic to the metal in the ring, get another ring with a safe material!
> ...


I just find it kind of offensive. 
Maybe this is envy talking....of marriage itself, not somebody.
Check Check!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Happyman said:


> **** Sapiens do things based on instinct. Whether you are monogamous or polygamous is based solely on evolution, not on morality. You can study chimpanzee groups and find different mating rituals. Marriage only feels "right" because of your dna encoding. But as humans we can rise above it. It's like racism, most humans have that encoded in their brain to discriminate against others, but we can rise above it and accept people even if they look different.


i thought you would like this if you have not seen it. 





i don't know if it just an evolutionary mechanism that people are jealous and insecure and lonely. I would think our DNA want us to **** every attractive guy or girl we see. I don't know. create a world where you can love and trust everyone equally, then talk about "rising above" the need for somebody to love.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nooooooo :no


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

nope.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

No, that would make me a man-mistress.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Someone having a significant other is a major turn off for me. If I was going to sleep with someone, I'd accept no less than 100% commitment. Them caring about someone else enough to marry them - even if they're then ok with cheating on that person - means that they've got some sort of affections elsewhere and I'm not accepting that.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Only if their spouse was ok with it, or they were merely legally married but separated.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

yes, because i never made a commitment to her husband, its her who is cheating, not me


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe...

It's kind of kinky to be honest, lol.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Never.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Of course I would! Are you kidding me?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Sin said:


> anybody that answers yes is scum.


The person who is actually married is much more scummy.

I probably wouldn't though, unless I was unaware that they were married, or they were separated. I say probably wouldn't because I haven't been in a situation like this so I'm actually unsure of what I would do.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

yes. Wouldnt even think twice about it


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No. The act of cheating disgusts me. I think it's one of the most selfish things a person can do. How hard can it be to break up first? Seriously? The same goes for being "the other woman".


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I have. Many times. My current husband is married.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

mark101 said:


> No thanks,i don't do sloppy seconds


You only sleep with virgins?


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> No. The act of cheating disgusts me. I think it's one of the most selfish things a person can do. How hard can it be to break up first? Seriously? The same goes for being "the other woman".


how is the other woman cheating, she never made a commitment to anyone


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Erm no i don't sleep with women who are getting it from somebody else.


you can never be sure of that, can you?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

life01 said:


> you can never be sure of that, can you?


Uh...


----------



## JohnnyR (Apr 25, 2013)

I am not completely sure about my answer but i like the idea sometimes of freeing a woman from a marriage for a little while. But when i come to looking at the idea of it happening to me.. I'm not totally against the idea but it doesn't give me the nicest feeling.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

life01 said:


> how is the other woman cheating, she never made a commitment to anyone


I didn't mean that she's cheating. Just that she's contributing to the cheating behavior and that I wouldn't want to be that woman. I get turned off when someone who has a girlfriend hits on me. I didn't feel like making a long reply, so maybe it was confusing.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I didn't mean that she's cheating. Just that she's contributing to the cheating behavior and that I wouldn't want to be that woman. I get turned off when someone who has a girlfriend hits on me. I didn't feel like making a long reply, so maybe it was confusing.


 are we not as adults, only responsible for our own actions?


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Well yes that comes from trust,if you couldn't be sure of anyone you wouldn't fall in love.


 so the answer is no, you cant be 100% sure that your partner is not sleeping with someone else, am i wrong?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

life01 said:


> are we not as adults, only responsible for our own actions?


Yes we are, and that's why I wouldn't get involved with a married man. What you want to do on your spare time is completely up to you.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I would love to take the moral high ground and say no way, but in the moment depending on the woman its a possibility. I'm quite an impulsive "worry about it later" kind of person, so if I wasn't obligated to anyone, maybe. (lets be real, it depends how attractive she is)

I know its somewhat taboo but its pretty common for a reason, we all know its probably not a good idea, but still make the mistake because we're sexual creatures.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

If I was the one married to them.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> If I was the one married to them.


this but if not then no


----------



## G4Z (May 8, 2013)

If we both wanted it then yes. Her marriage is none of my business after all, she's the one who made a commitment.

EDIT: Sorry about misclicking _I don't know_. I meant _yes_.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Sacrieur said:


> If I was the one married to them.


just so you all know, this is what i meant with my reply, too.

no. i wouldn't sleep with someone married to someone else. it's hellishly gross. i wouldn't sleep with someone else because i'm married. i've emotionally cheated before, and sorely regret it. i had heated talk with someone years ago, and i hurt them. and i really regret it. but it was when i'd asked my husband to sign divorce papers, and thought my marriage was over. i'd never do something like that again. the marriage should be over, or at least permanently separated and in the process of divorce proceedings, imo.

someone in a committed relationship making advances (like, actually making advances, not play flirting) is sleazy and i get furious with them for assuming that i'm cheap enough to be interested in their dubious double dealing advances. people like that don't respect anyone.

though, i marked "i don't know" because you never know how people get into that headspace where they do stuff like that. i'd never eat someone either, in my current state of mind. but what if i'm on bath salts? you just can't know. sometimes i think that people who say 'never' haven't lived long enough to realized they actually might.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

*Never.*
My mom happened to go through a situation like this, and it destroyed her. Completely.
I wish she didn't have to go through it.
This scumbag guy was apparently married to another woman and they had small kids together.
(ofcourse she didn't know about this, it came as a suprise for us all!)


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes my wife.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

netherclaws said:


> *Never.*
> My mom happened to go through a situation like this, and it destroyed her. Completely.
> I wish she didn't have to go through it.
> This scumbag guy was apparently married to another woman and they had small kids together.
> (ofcourse she didn't know about this, it came as a suprise for us all!)


This reminds me of what happend to my friend. When she was like 14, she found out that her stepdad, who had been part of the family since was like 2, had been living a double life. He had another family in a different town. They had no idea about what was going on either. He managed to keep it a secret for so long because he travelled a lot with his job(not as much as it seemed though lol). It was so absurd. Things like that usually only happen in movies. Just imagine lying to the people you're supposed to care about for so long. There was always something "off" about him, though. I never felt comfortable in his presence(before I found out about it).

Anyway, I'm sorry that happened to your mom :<


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I'm not sure. On one hand, I know the damage it could cause especially if the couple had children and I would feel betrayed if a partner of mine cheated on me. On the other hand, it is actually a sexual fantasy of mine to sleep with a married woman and if the opportunity even arose then I might not be able to control myself or think about the consequences of my actions.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, if she was my wife. :blank


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I probably wouldn't sleep with anyone at this point in my life but I do have some morals. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Not intentionally, no.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

I did and it was the dumbest mistake of my life.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No, if I'm not crazy.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I honestly don't know, I'd have to be in the situation to really know. I want to say no, but I probably would if I was in a certain situation, to be honest. If we were both really into one another it might "just happen" but I'd do my best to make it not happen again.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Never


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes. Now I wouldn't go trying to getting in a married girl's pants, but if she came onto me, I'd have no moral problem doing it. If it's not me it'll be some other guy. 

The only reason I'd choose not to is to avoid the drama.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

I would never and I have no respect for those that do.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No. I just think it's one of those things that is totally morally wrong, even if it's a "spur of the moment" thing.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Nope.
It's not just the fact that I don't wanna commit a heinous act or sin, but why would I even want to be with someone who would cheat on their spouse? Means if I ever got married to her, there's a chance she could just as easily grow bored of me as well. I find that whole scenario appalling, if she cared about me enough she'd get her **** together and file for and get divorced and then pursue me and not cause me to question my morals.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

I am not religious, my morality is not based on religious teachings but empathy. How would you feel if it was done to you? Do you really want to be involved in such an act of betrayal? I mean honestly, is it that difficult to find someone single? I honestly think it is pretty low. I wouldn't associate with such a person.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

When thinking of the negative effects on a family or the married couple I find it hard to be tempted into doing something like that. I don't find sex with a married woman arousing anyways.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know.......


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd like to say no, but I've done some really stupid things in my life. Who knows what I'd do under the right (that is, wrong) circumstances.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No I wouldn't, that's messed up. I was talking to this incredibly cute new cashier girl that I work with and then I saw the ring :/


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

brb will be condemned in hell


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Not if I knew about it. I have kissed guys who had gfs. Only found about it later.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No.

It is wrong and I've seen the harm that cheating has done to families and people. I could never do something like that/ participate in an that activity.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Always.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah i'd expect that from an appliance.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I answered "no", but I am not so sure. I believe I could resist the temptation, but I've never been there so I don't really know. I desperately hope so, because finding out your married partner is cheating on you is something I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy, but I cannot tell for sure


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

popeet said:


> yeah i'd expect that from an appliance.


Haha.


----------



## Werebear (May 6, 2013)

Generally no.

HOWEVER if that married person was in some terrible abusive marriage that they couldn't get out of or something like that then heck yeah. 

or if they were in an open marriage


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think if I was really in love with them, and they were separated pending divorce maybe. Although sex isn't a big thing for me at all, so I could no doubt wait until they were properly divorced and everything. I'm just thinking of hypothetical situations that I've never been in.. Otherwise no though.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't think I'd ever sleep with a man that I knew was married.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not intentionally. It goes against my personal ethics and risking a crazed, jealous husband acting irrationally afterwards sounds like more trouble than any momentary satisfaction.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't think I could say NEVER to ANY married woman though. :0


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Never.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes.

If his name was Stephen and he owned a giraffe.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would only if her husband knew and was ok with it. I know many that are. I wouldn't condone cheating by anyone. It shows dishonesty and untrustworthiness and I don't want to be around a person like that.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Not if I knew about it. I have kissed guys who had gfs. Only found about it later.


It is not your fault then, Komorikun. You're still not someone I define as a cheater. The fault lies with the guy you kissed. He is the one being dishonest.


----------



## fantasysuite (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, I have. The first one I slept with was legally married when we met. We did it in his house while his wife was out of town. They are now divorced. But she cheated on him when they were married.

I slept with another man that I met on Ashley Madison. He took me to a hotel while his wife thought he was at work. it was HOT!

And as of the moment I am having an affair with another married man. We talk almost everyday online and we have met a few times in person.

I am a single woman in my 40's. I am divorced.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

fantasysuite said:


> Yes, I have. The first one I slept with was legally married when we met. We did it in his house while his wife was out of town. They are now divorced. But she cheated on him when they were married.
> 
> I slept with another man that I met on Ashley Madison. He took me to a hotel while his wife thought he was at work. it was HOT!
> 
> ...


You need to get you a 20something boytoy.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd like to say no, but its a situation I have never been in. For the most part getting involved in this way never seems to pan out how you imagine it too. Hopefully my resolve would be strong enough.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

let me think......no.

I prefer to sleep with someone who has their **** together enough to decide FIRST whether they wanna be married or not, if not, then has the balls to end that mess before they carry on with carrying on. there's no excuse good enough to warrant not doing that because that's all they are - excuses. rationalizations. Anyone who has to rationalize their actions is someone who is not living in reality. i prefer real people.

Also, I refuse to rank second or third to someone's spouse or SO and any kids they may have. and possibly the dog they share.

messing around w/ someone who is married is settling. I'm not talking "I want a serious relationship!" I'm talking being given the consideration and respect I'm due and would expect from _anyone_, and I don't ask for more than I can give.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Never.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't really see the point in sleeping with a married person, unless you just want sex and don't give a s*** about anything else. You are never going to get the relationship out of it like you want to. But getting sex isn't that hard, so why would you want to deal with all that could happen if you mess around with someone married? Their spouse might go nuts and do something to you.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I don't really see the point in sleeping with a married person, unless you just want sex and don't give a s*** about anything else. You are never going to get the relationship out of it like you want to. But getting sex isn't that hard, so why would you want to deal with all that could happen if you mess around with someone married? Their spouse might go nuts and do something to you.


Exactly.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Maybe. If I was madly in love and she said she had feelings for me. Would it be a smart thing to do? Probably not. But do we always go for the right people and do what's good for ourselves?


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

No. I wouldn't sleep with someone who is already in a relationship... married... in a relationship....

Just no.

:no


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I did last night, but her husband (me) didn't mind.


Seriously, would like to think I wouldn't but it's hard to know what I would do under certain circumstances. In high school I hooked up with a girl who had a boyfriend. I was madly in love with her and hoped I could get her to break up with him and date me.

I'm not proud of it, but at that time my desire for her was more important to me than my moral code. I wouldn't do it recreationally but under the right circumstances you never know.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Ender said:


> I did last night, but her husband (me) didn't mind.


Oh I see wut u did thar....


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I don't really see the point in sleeping with a married person, unless you just want sex and don't give a s*** about anything else. You are never going to get the relationship out of it like you want to. But getting sex isn't that hard, so why would you want to deal with all that could happen if you mess around with someone married? Their spouse might go nuts and do something to you.


They could be in the middle of separation or divorce.
So it depends if the question is whether you'd ever sleep with someone who was married and intended to stay in the marriage, or if the question is whether you'd sleep with someone technically married, but had no interest in continuing it and was trying to get out.
I think most people would say no to the former, but probably quite a few would do the latter.

And.. getting sex can be quite hard.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Milco said:


> They could be in the middle of separation or divorce.
> So it depends if the question is whether you'd ever sleep with someone who was married and intended to stay in the marriage, or if the question is whether you'd sleep with someone technically married, but had no interest in continuing it and was trying to get out.
> I think most people would say no to the former, but probably quite a few would do the latter.
> 
> And.. getting sex can be quite hard.


If they are still living together then they are likely lying/bluffing about getting a divorce.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so, but I'm often surprised how flirtatious married women are.


----------



## fordsoad (Feb 16, 2011)

Nah, I wouldn't do anything like this. I think sex without a romantic partner to share the experience with would be hollow, pointless, and unsatisfying. I don't see much 'wrong' with it, though, if you can somehow prove that the person you want to have sex with is not fooling around behind their spouse's back. For example, maybe a couple is in an open relationship, or they are in the process of getting a divorce and are very clearly estranged from each other, etc. I don't agree with this completely (wouldn't it be easier to have a casual romp with someone who is single?), but who am I to judge what consenting adults decide to do with their time? On the other hand, if a person is cheating on their spouse with you, and worse, you know this, don't care, and proceed to have sex with him/her _anyway_ ... yikes.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't know, to be honest. 

If I knew somebody was married, I probably wouldn't like flirt with her. However, if I was close to somebody and started getting feelings for her gradually over time...I don't know if the guilt would be so great to prevent me from wanting to sleep with her. I've never been too interested in casual sex with just anybody...it has almost always been people I have feelings for.

With that being said, I know it is wrong, and I would never pressure anybody into cheating. If something happens though, it happens.

Of course, this will never happen to me and I've never been in any sort of situation like this so who knows how I would feel if I were actually faced with it.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Never.
They should get their 'relationship' over with already if they feel like cheating.


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

No, I'd rather be alone than to deal with the consequences that are bound to happen from that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Can't you get a non married girl if you can get a married one? I can understand the taboo being a turn on, but it can potentially bring a ton of trouble your way.

I would avoid it personally, but you never know what happens when you're in the heat of the moment. And no doubt the woman would lie about being married, or at least tell a sob story about how shes sad and things don't work out with her husband, just to hook you like a dumb *** fish.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Single or married vaginas look the same to me. If the wife cheats on her husband with you, it's likely that she'll sleep with someone else if you decide to pass up the opportunity. Marriage isn't a fairy tale. The divorce rate is incredibly high in big cities. If a couple has problems, let them discuss that on their own. In the meanwhile, I'll only consider what's in my best interest.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

not down with OPP... it'll get u killed

but i voted i don't know


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I wouldn't sleep with a married woman even if we happened to be laid to rest in the same casket.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, Why wouldn't i.
Smash her on a drunk and send her back home to him lol


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

if it's an open marriage, maybe.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep. Just as long as she was married to me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I don't really see the point in sleeping with a married person, unless you just want sex and don't give a s*** about anything else. You are never going to get the relationship out of it like you want to. But getting sex isn't that hard, so why would you want to deal with all that could happen if you mess around with someone married? Their spouse might go nuts and do something to you.


Yeah, I don't see the point of it either. Like do women or men like the no commitment part of it? The taboo of it? Keeping it a secret that makes it exciting? Or like you said they don't give a s*it about anything and just is horny.

So yes my answer is no. I won't even try to get with a guy with a girlfriend. I would just feel guilty all the time if I did. I remember one time I hooked up with this friend and I was freaking out making sure he didn't have a girlfriend.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Nah, I'll pass.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

If I was tired and they didn't mind me sleeping in their bed with them.


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

No. I have a conscience and a set of morals.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Never!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

No I'd never.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i they were married to me, had convincingly lied to me about not being married/failed to mention the fact, their legal partner consented to such relations, or their legal partner was basically out of their life for some reason (but never had means to file divorce).


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't believe in ownership so if I was willing and attracted in some way and they were the same then it's something between 2 consenting adults married or not . 
But there will probably be consequences for the married participant . 
Which is Not my problem .


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No, under any circumstances. 

''Open'' marriages, the fact the married one is not happy with the husband/wife, being temporarily separated, ''I am less guilty than the married one'', are all nothing but pathetic excuses to me. A sad attempt to run away from guilt and responsability.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope. Someone usually gets hurt.


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> The automatic reaction is "no". We have morals.
> 
> However.. put together two people who are very attracted to each other and have the married one coming on strong to the other? I'm a little suspicious of the 70% "no" vote here. I'd guess many of them would slide into the "yes" category if they got away from their computer screens and into an actual situation like that.


Or maybe we just aren't douchebags..

Never cheated, never helped anyone cheat, and never will.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just don't understand how someone couldn't feel somewhat bad about doing it, does my head in.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

If your single and they rant but wanting to do you , you are not cheating even it they are but so what , may be they are still married but separated , maybe it's a open relationship .
Either way it's two consenting adults .

However if it were me in a relationship or the one that was married ( personal shudder at that thought ) I'd never cheat .


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

I've never cheated and I've also never fallen for anyone who is married. So my answer is "I don't know". I sure many people will say no, because it's wrong or because "you aren't a douchebag".. whatever your reason may be.

Love, lust, and desperation, however, make people do funny things... and morals amongst other things are tossed out the window. Sexual attraction and charm can go a long way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

In general no, and if they're seperated pending divorce probably not but I'd be sympathetic if it was the other party holding things up for some reason. But it's hard to be emotionally invested in someone who potentially (even if unlikely) might end up with their wife. So it would depend on the exact situation there. And yeah I probably wouldn't do casual sex, so that wouldn't be relevant, but if it was there would be better less damaging options than married person, for sure.

This is an old thread so I've probably commented before..


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope. Never.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I most certainly would not ever sleep with my wife.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

I would be a fool not to.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Have and will again, haha.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Implicate said:


> Have and will again, haha.


hahahahha ****in pimpin


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

That is an effective way to get yourself shot around here...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Implicate said:


> Have and will again, haha.


Skankaliciously not true,

Why u make stuff up?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> Skankaliciously not true,
> 
> Why u make stuff up?


I thought I was the only one that didn't buy the BS.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

nubly said:


> I thought I was the only one that didn't buy the BS.


I'm on a drunken crusade tonight.

Like ghengis khan in the 1200's, vs the Kwarazmian shah,.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww, people on the internet don't believe what I say.

Wait, I don't care. Good day!


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

^It's you, you aren't exactly known for a lack of exaggeration.



Cerberus said:


> Again, I must agree with Vincenzo. lol What would really top it off would be to get the woman's sucker of a husband to raise your kid.


Someone has a cuckolding fetish.....


----------

